# Gotta lose some weight!



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm up to a size 12 again and would love to be down to a size 7 when I was at my thinnest... I thought it was the medication I'm on but I think it's actually just because I've let myself go and have a tendency to overeat. So I'm only going to eat when I'm actually hungry, cut back on junk food, drink lots of water, and go for a jog at least every other night and start with 20 crunches on the Swiss ball every day, working up a bit each time I go. Ideally I'd like to lose about 60-70 pounds, but I'm sure I'll feel encouraged enough the minute my jeans start fitting more loosely


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

Good luck! I've been on a diet for about 5 weeks. I'm not really following any plan like Atkins or Jenny Craig. I'm just reducing what I eat and eating better things. If you don't like to cook or don't have the time maybe try the Kashi or lean cuisine (with whole grains) frozen meals for lunch or dinner. You can get them the cheapest probably at Walmart. I also like Fiber 1 cereal or oatmeal for breakfest or dessert. I try to replace white rice/pasta with brown for the fiber. Just be careful not to eat too much fiber. 

Before dieting, the evenings were the worst for me. That's really when I would overeat. Also, if you drink diet soft drinks or beer/wine just be careful because when I drink one I usually associate that with needing a snack. So I limit myself to just one soft drink a day.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

you look beautiful i dont know why u think u should bother !! 
i think 60 pounds would be way too much but if u wanna trim down a little like im trying then i say go for it whatever makes u feel better in clothes or without clothes haha.. good luck friend!!


----------



## ShawnLim (Mar 23, 2009)

Good luck and don't procrastinate on your actions.
Remember that you must be committed toward your goals in order to
take the necessary action to make them come true.


----------



## new shoes (Oct 25, 2008)

ooooo i hear ya girl!!!! i started my diet on january 13th and so far have lost 36 lbs. and am still losing! i'm a bit bigger than u though, but what i did was cut out juice and sodas..they're loaded with sugar...i mainly just drink water, skim milk, and tea...and i don't add sugar, i use honey.....i also eat tons of protein, any bread that i eat (which is rare) is straight-up whole grain, and i eat a lot of veggies (though i've been slacking in that department, hehe)...i eat 4 times a day, or TRY to, and i work out 6 days a week pushing myself...my goal is to lose up to 60 lbs. by june, which i've lost 36 of it so far, so technically i have like 24 more lbs. left....but i also take lipo 6 for women to help boost the fat loss a little bit so that dreaded plateau never comes...oh and btw, i do allow myself a cheat meal once every 2 weeks...cause let's face it, ur still gonna be craving the fatty foods (although over time the cravings will decrease), and u might get to a point where eating it would make u feel sick....anywho, the first week will be the hardest week no doubt, but the water weight will come off right away, so that's very hopeful...and just keep urself motivated..how i do it is by thinking of the summer time and how i wanna look, cause i know if i cheat myself and just give up, i'd TOTALLY regret it by summer time, so good luck and let us know how ur progressing!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am now running an unprecedented 24 miles a week (That's up one mile from my previous runs in the fall). That's 4 x 6mi runs. I am fighting to lose any weight I may have gained over the winter when I had to go down to 3 x 5.75 miles a week due to bad weather. Yes - I ran when it was 10F, but decided not to run when it is colder than that - it freezes up the sinuses; sweat already freezes to my collar at that point.

Why do I run all this? PAXIL FAT :mum! I run all this distances and STILL gained 25-30 pounds :cry. I fight like all get out to maintain weight, but the drug makes it a losing battle sometimes. 

Hang in there and stick with the exercise. As of this weekend, I have been a runner for NINE years! (3/27!) I started off with 0.75 miles twice a week <- yep! I almost threw up, I was that out of shape. By the end of the first summer, I was 2 miles three times a week.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

If you're a size twelve and you want to get to a 7 you probably only need to lose 30 -40 pounds max.

To MM--dude---in the pics you posted you don't look overweight at all.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am now running an unprecedented 24 miles a week (That's up one mile from my previous runs in the fall). That's 4 x 6mi runs. I am fighting to lose any weight I may have gained over the winter when I had to go down to 3 x 5.75 miles a week due to bad weather. Yes - I ran when it was 10F, but decided not to run when it is colder than that - it freezes up the sinuses; sweat already freezes to my collar at that point.
> 
> Why do I run all this? PAXIL FAT :mum! I run all this distances and STILL gained 25-30 pounds :cry. I fight like all get out to maintain weight, but the drug makes it a losing battle sometimes.
> 
> Hang in there and stick with the exercise. As of this weekend, I have been a runner for NINE years! (3/27!) I started off with 0.75 miles twice a week <- yep! I almost threw up, I was that out of shape. By the end of the first summer, I was 2 miles three times a week.


Dude, that's awesome! Makes me want to get back into running. Heh, I joined the "cross country" team in HS as an extra thing to have on my transcript for college...Turned out I ended up being pretty good at it, 2nd best on the team. T'was the time when I was in the best shape of my life...I really should get back into it.


----------



## raestan92 (Mar 27, 2009)

when i started medication(age 14) i ended up gaining about 70lbs throughout the last 3 years. ive lost 40 lbs so far but ive got a long ways to go. i need to lose more than 30!
goodluck to everyone trying to lose some weight


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the replies! My legs aren't sore from jogging the last time so I'll probably go out for a run tonight.

This is something I've always wondered about medication... Does the medication actually cause weight gain directly, or does it just cause increased appetite which causes the weight gain? Both of the medications I am on (lithium and olanzepine) are known to have weight gain as side effects.


----------



## sadsurvivor (Dec 5, 2008)

Sierra83 said:


> This is something I've always wondered about medication... Does the medication actually cause weight gain directly, or does it just cause increased appetite which causes the weight gain? Both of the medications I am on (lithium and olanzepine) are known to have weight gain as side effects.


Good question. That is something that I've always wanted to know and I'm not sure of the answer. All drugs are systemic, which means that they circulate and affect all organs and organ systems. Therefore you can see how drugs can sometimes slow the metabolism, causing a person to directly gain weight. On the other hand when something like the digestive system is affected, certain nutrients might not be absorbed properly resulting in nutrient deficiencies. When that happens you may crave foods and develop more of an appetite.

Effexor seemed to increase my appetite and slow my metabolism. Even when I didn't eat as much, it was still much more difficult to manage my weight.

People who are on medication may need to work a lot harder at losing and maintaining weight.

- Eat a nutritious diet with lots of fruits, vegetables, whole grains and some protein sources. They mypyramid.gov plan is a good one to follow.
- Take supplements if necessary
- Drink lots of water
- Do cardio at least 3 times per week for at least 30 minutes
- Lift weights/strength train your whole body at least twice a week (with at least one rest day between each session). Muscle burns more fat even while at rest. 
- Stretch to improve range of motion and to lower risk of injury.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

well said. I would read the abs diet for women to give you an idea what you can eat and not what you cant. The book also emphasizes on exercise which is important but I think having five to six small meals every two or three hours will make you lose more weight.

I also think yourgurt is your arsenal in burning belly fat their has been a research study by the university of tennesse and stated "people who consume 3 servings of yougurt burn 60 percent more belly fat and 80 percent overall body fat than people who didnt have yogurt. 

Dont count calories because you will lose focus, motivation, and determination. Starting any weight/bodyfat loss program is the hardest part but if you can stick to a 3 week plan like eating whole grains, fruits, smoothies, whey protein, lean meats, oatmeal, and have a cheat meal once a week youll do well.


----------



## Indy (Apr 24, 2009)

Good luck!

I'm in the same boat. Size 12 now and want to get back down to an 8 or 10. Its not easy.


----------

